# Husky 562XP - Nothing But Problems!!



## tlowc34 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I thought I would share my story on this particular model and maybe get some help.
I did a ton of research including asking the opinion of those on this forum and I finally settled on the 562xp as a nice mid-range saw to complement a ms201t and an ms460. When I first got it, the saw seemed to over rev and be increasingly more difficult to start as the day went on. It did have its good points though: low fuel consumption, super low vibration, the air filter stayed cleaner longer, and it has nice balance in the cut - even though I couldn't lean into it as much as the Stihls seem to let you. So I kept it thinking it would get better. Then as I put more hours on it when it was hot from running the RPMs would start to surge in the middle of a cut. This could only be stopped by backing it out of the cut and letting the autotune settle down. Keeping the blade super sharp and running the oil at the max seemed to keep the temps down and that problem calmed down. Finally the last straw came this weekend. When dropping a 70' maple tree it started smoking like a SOB. I finished the cut and dropped the tree before I looked at the saw. When I pour chain oil into the reservoir it seems to come out some seam or hole under the muffler very rapidly. The construction of the crankcase appears to put a seam right in the middle of that reservoir. Is this a complete tear down? WTF happened? Is it under warranty (its maybe 5 months old)? Can I take a look at it myself or does that void some warranty? I swear, I'm never buying a Husky again.

-Todd


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2012)

IIRC, there's a service bulletin on the crankcase bolts. Sounds like yours have backed way out, allowing both an oil leak and an air leak. If so, I'd be surprised if your piston isn't scored too.


----------



## nixon (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ had mine checked as per the service bulletin . They were backing out . The dealer replaced them N/C .


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 19, 2012)

You came to the right place for info. Now get that saw back to the dealer.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 19, 2012)

XP saws have a 6 month warranty


----------



## kwhite1271 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chainsaw manufacturers can be picky on the warranty. I would just take it as is to the dealer and pray that it is covered. If it's not, you can do whatever you like.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 19, 2012)

That sucks! Take it back to the dealer. I believe it has a 6 month warranty.

I've had mine about 8 months and not one problem. Incredible saw!


----------



## opinion (Sep 19, 2012)

Even if it's past 6 months and it's an obvious defect, Husqvarna will cover it depending on who the dealer is.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 19, 2012)

opinion said:


> Even if it's past 6 months and it's an obvious defect, Husqvarna will cover it depending on who the dealer is.



Especially a noted service bulletin defect.


----------



## tlowc34 (Sep 19, 2012)

*That's Good News!*

Thanks everybody for the info. I am still a little worried about ending up with a doorstop, but at least there is hope!

p.s. - I'm still looking to get my ms201T snellerized, so PM me


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> IIRC, there's a service bulletin on the crankcase bolts. Sounds like yours have backed way out, allowing both an oil leak and an air leak. If so, I'd be surprised if your piston isn't scored too.



Can the current SB's be pulled up on the web for all the AT's?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 19, 2012)

Did I read that right? 70' maple? Did you mean 70' tall or 70" dia?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't worry about which side of the 6 months you might be on. Husky will absolutely take care of the problem.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 19, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Did I read that right? 70' maple? Did you mean 70' tall or 70" dia?



Yeah, 70" diameter maple will make a 562 smoke for sure.


----------



## FreeFlowin (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck with the warranty situation, sounds like you have a well known issue. Please post on the results. I am a very skeptical warranty guy these days. opcorn:


----------



## huskydude (Sep 19, 2012)

I knew this was a stihl man before I even opened the thread :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not trying to sound like a Nag, but you should of brought it back as soon as you felt it had a problem. I'd take it back right now, and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a few warm start problems that just went away on their own but thats it no issues now.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 20, 2012)

tlowc34 said:


> Hey guys, I thought I would share my story on this particular model and maybe get some help.
> I did a ton of research including asking the opinion of those on this forum and I finally settled on the 562xp as a nice mid-range saw to complement a ms201t and an ms460. When I first got it, the saw seemed to over rev and be increasingly more difficult to start as the day went on. It did have its good points though: low fuel consumption, super low vibration, the air filter stayed cleaner longer, and it has nice balance in the cut - even though I couldn't lean into it as much as the Stihls seem to let you. So I kept it thinking it would get better. Then as I put more hours on it when it was hot from running the RPMs would start to surge in the middle of a cut. This could only be stopped by backing it out of the cut and letting the autotune settle down. Keeping the blade super sharp and running the oil at the max seemed to keep the temps down and that problem calmed down. Finally the last straw came this weekend. When dropping a 70' maple tree it started smoking like a SOB. I finished the cut and dropped the tree before I looked at the saw. When I pour chain oil into the reservoir it seems to come out some seam or hole under the muffler very rapidly. The construction of the crankcase appears to put a seam right in the middle of that reservoir. Is this a complete tear down? WTF happened? Is it under warranty (its maybe 5 months old)? Can I take a look at it myself or does that void some warranty? I swear, I'm never buying a Husky again.
> 
> -Todd



First the oilier should have been set to max from the get go, second I've yet to see a blade on any chainsaw, a bar and chain yes. Sounds like you've been running the piss out of her with a dull chain, that will kill any saw pretty quick.

Nevertheless the saw should be covered under warranty, in fact the saw should be replaced altogether.

Best of luck.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 20, 2012)

tlowc34 said:


> Hey guys, I thought I would share my story on this particular model and maybe get some help.
> I did a ton of research including asking the opinion of those on this forum and I finally settled on the 562xp as a nice mid-range saw to complement a ms201t and an ms460. When I first got it, the saw seemed to over rev and be increasingly more difficult to start as the day went on. It did have its good points though: low fuel consumption, super low vibration, the air filter stayed cleaner longer, and it has nice balance in the cut - even though I couldn't lean into it as much as the Stihls seem to let you. So I kept it thinking it would get better. Then as I put more hours on it when it was hot from running the RPMs would start to surge in the middle of a cut. This could only be stopped by backing it out of the cut and letting the autotune settle down. Keeping the blade super sharp and running the oil at the max seemed to keep the temps down and that problem calmed down. Finally the last straw came this weekend. When dropping a 70' maple tree it started smoking like a SOB. I finished the cut and dropped the tree before I looked at the saw. When I pour chain oil into the reservoir it seems to come out some seam or hole under the muffler very rapidly. The construction of the crankcase appears to put a seam right in the middle of that reservoir. Is this a complete tear down? WTF happened? Is it under warranty (its maybe 5 months old)? Can I take a look at it myself or does that void some warranty? I swear, I'm never buying a Husky again.
> 
> -Todd




"Nothing but problems" in 5 months but you have *yet* to take it back to a dealer? What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## tlowc34 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, bar and chain. Sorry, I'm a woodworker first and blade is my default when talking about sharp metal edges. The reason I didn't take it back with the early problems is because of the dealer network here in Michigan. Every worthwhile Husky dealer in the area is a 9-5 Monday through Friday shop. Well, that means I have to take a day off of work (I work 5:30 - 5:30 every day) to go take it in and then take another one to go pick it up. Which I will do but is a PITA considering it is HUSKY that created the issue not me. I didn't spend $600 on a saw to keep taking it to the dealer. Plus, all of the information I read on this saw said it does tend to have hard starting issues because of the auto tune but to bear with it - they go away. I sharpen my chain regularly on all of my saws but the level of sharpness required is different on this Husky than the Stihls. I'm talking about sharpening every 30 minutes. Where I can go an hour on the Stihl. I disagree about the oiler, it is adjustable for a reason. If I'm running an 18" bar on a saw that will operate properly with a 28" the extra oil I'm dumping is wasteful and irresponsible to the environment. The tree I was cutting was 70' tall and 36" in diameter. I referenced the height because I was frustrated by the fact that it gave out at the least opportune time and it was a very tall tree (given the proximity of houses and cars that I don't own) that had to fall perfectly.


----------



## thomas72 (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have a good service shop Husqvarna will help you. Just because you hear six months does not make it so. The fuel system on all Husqvarna saws has a two year warranty, and you can get a good will warranty for up to a year after purchase. Does not matter what manufacture you deal with they all have problems. Husqvarna may just have a tad more. I have a 562 and like it. I let a logger demo it for about 50 hours to see how it held up. It did well, and is easy to start, don't quite understand that as it has a primer bulb? If I am not mistaken the bolt that would back out on the older models and was under the muffler, and I do not believe it caused an air leak, just leaked bar oil. I am probably wrong, the brain is not working well today. You should of had it looked at a long time ago, problems never fix themselves.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 21, 2012)

tlowc34 said:


> Yes, bar and chain. Sorry, I'm a woodworker first and blade is my default when talking about sharp metal edges. The reason I didn't take it back with the early problems is because of the dealer network here in Michigan. Every worthwhile Husky dealer in the area is a 9-5 Monday through Friday shop. Well, that means I have to take a day off of work (I work 5:30 - 5:30 every day) to go take it in and then take another one to go pick it up. Which I will do but is a PITA considering it is HUSKY that created the issue not me. I didn't spend $600 on a saw to keep taking it to the dealer. Plus, all of the information I read on this saw said it does tend to have hard starting issues because of the auto tune but to bear with it - they go away. I sharpen my chain regularly on all of my saws but the level of sharpness required is different on this Husky than the Stihls. I'm talking about sharpening every 30 minutes. Where I can go an hour on the Stihl. I disagree about the oiler, it is adjustable for a reason. If I'm running an 18" bar on a saw that will operate properly with a 28" the extra oil I'm dumping is wasteful and irresponsible to the environment. The tree I was cutting was 70' tall and 36" in diameter. I referenced the height because I was frustrated by the fact that it gave out at the least opportune time and it was a very tall tree (given the proximity of houses and cars that I don't own) that had to fall perfectly.



Never heard that you don't have to sharpen Stihls as much as huskys? Simply not true, think about it, pretty dumb statement, they both have chains, you hit dirt or something they both get dull.


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Never heard that you don't have to sharpen Stihls as much as huskys? Simply not true, think about it, pretty dumb statement, they both have chains, you hit dirt or something they both get dull.



I have read that Stihl chain doesn't dull as quick as others because of more chrome.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 21, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> I have read that Stihl chain doesn't dull as quick as others because of more chrome.



Stihl chain is tempered slightly harder and a bit more chromium than others, but it's not that much different.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 21, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> I have read that Stihl chain doesn't dull as quick as others because of more chrome.



Not enough to really notice.


----------



## TK (Sep 21, 2012)

I like stuff and things and like sometimes like things and stuff.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 21, 2012)

tlowc34 said:


> Yes, bar and chain... I didn't spend $600 on a saw to keep taking it to the dealer...



Now I know how the foreigners feel when they see that everyone else pays less than they do for a new saw. A 562XP is around $800 in my neck of the woods. The MS362 is just a few bucks less. Maybe your dealer took such a beating on selling you the saw below cost, that he's signed off on "service after the sale". I hope you may be able to find another dealer in your area that will be able to help. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 21, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> *Now I know how the foreigners feel when they see that everyone else pays less than they do for a new saw.* A 562XP is around $800 in my neck of the woods. The MS362 is just a few bucks less. Maybe your dealer took such a beating on selling you the saw below cost, that he's signed off on "service after the sale". I hope you may be able to find another dealer in your area that will be able to help. Good luck and keep us posted



WTF?!? Your dealer charges foreigners more for saws than residents?


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't saws cost double in AUS verses USA?


----------



## sunfish (Sep 21, 2012)

tlowc34 said:


> I didn't spend $600 on a saw to keep taking it to the dealer.



If I paid that much (I paid more) for a saw and had trouble, you can bet your ass I'd take it back to the dealer!

You have not taken it to the dealer once...


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 21, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Don't saws cost double in AUS verses USA?



Australians aren't foreigners in Australia, Americans (or anyone else not Australian) are foreigners when they're in Australia. You just worded your post a little awkwardly and I'm just bustin' your balls a little.:msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 22, 2012)

Your a patient man, after a month I'd had that thing traded off for a real saw:msp_wink:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok....so that's what I've been doing wrong all this time. To think I could have saved all my valuable time that I've wasted sharpening chains that were on Husky's where I wouldn't have had to sharpen nearly as often if I had run Stihl's. I wonder if Dolmar's dull chains faster or slower???
So where do the other manufacturers come in on sharpening requirements? Say I had a Dolmar, Stihl, Husky, Efco, and Partner all running Oregon full chisel...can you rank them in order of what one needs sharpened first through last? This may determine what brand I purchase next.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Your a patient man, after a month I'd had that thing traded off for a real saw:msp_wink:



He's too busy to take it back to the dealer, so too busy to trade it.

I guess you'd be trading it for a Chunky ms362? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CATDIESEL (Sep 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Not enough to really notice.





sunfish said:


> Stihl chain is tempered slightly harder and a bit more chromium than others, but it's not that much different.


 stihl chain, while harder to put and edge on, will hold an edge longer than any husky/oregon chain. oregon chain is soft by comparison, and it is easy to tell when hand fileing it. stihl chain is made by stihl, and is more expensive for a reason, it is a superior chain in every way. so i call b.s., on both of your statements............


----------



## CATDIESEL (Sep 22, 2012)

sunfish said:


> He's too busy to take it back to the dealer, so too busy to trade it.
> 
> I guess you'd be trading it for a Chunky ms362? :hmm3grin2orange:


 at least the 362 would be trouble free, i haven't done more than put a plug in mine in 4 years of ownership. huskies latest miricle saws (550/562) have some issues for sure. defintely not reliable like the 346? anyone who really thinks that a saw which is 6 onces heavier than its competition is chunky, needs to take off his/her pink panties, and put on his big boy underware.


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 22, 2012)

$800 for a 60cc saw?


No Thank You.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> stihl chain, while harder to put and edge on, will hold an edge longer than any husky/oregon chain. oregon chain is soft by comparison, and it is easy to tell when hand fileing it. stihl chain is made by stihl, and is more expensive for a reason, it is a superior chain in every way. so i call b.s., on both of your statements............


B.S.? I said Stihl chain was tempered harder... I use a lot of Stihl chain, but I also use Oregon and find the difference not so great.



CATDIESEL said:


> at least the 362 would be trouble free, i haven't done more than put a plug in mine in 4 years of ownership. huskies latest miricle saws (550/562) have some issues for sure. defintely not reliable like the 346? anyone who really thinks that a saw which is 6 onces heavier than its competition is chunky, needs to take off his/her pink panties, and put on his big boy underware.


My chunky comment had more to do with girth than weight.


----------



## outdoortype (Sep 22, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> at least the 362 would be trouble free, i haven't done more than put a plug in mine in 4 years of ownership. huskies latest miricle saws (550/562) have some issues for sure. defintely not reliable like the 346? anyone who really thinks that a saw which is 6 onces heavier than its competition is chunky, needs to take off his/her pink panties, and put on his big boy underware.


good point. I have never liked the ergonomics/balance of Stihl but the 362 is really surprising too me. It is heavier and looks more chunky than the 361 but its very well balanced. I compared it side by side with a 361 and it actually felt better. Should width difference be a factor in a saw that's designed for bucking?


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> $800 for a 60cc saw?
> 
> 
> No Thank You.



I wouldn't pay that for a 60cc saw!


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 22, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I wouldn't pay that for a 60cc saw!



What did you pay for yours? (with the gov'ners cut?)


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> What did you pay for yours? (with the gov'ners cut?)



$680 with a 20" Tech-Lite bar. Would have been $60-$80 less with regular bar. No gov cut paid, but $25 shipping.


----------



## deye223 (Sep 22, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Don't saws cost double in AUS verses USA?



yep $2400 ms880... $2000 ms660... $1800 ms460... this is USD


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 22, 2012)

sunfish said:


> He's too busy to take it back to the dealer, so too busy to trade it.
> 
> I guess you'd be trading it for a Chunky ms362? :hmm3grin2orange:



NO, I would have traded it for the legendary 440 and in his case some carbide chain:msp_smile:


----------



## AJGross (Sep 22, 2012)

562xp with 20" bar lists at $749. MS 362 with 20" bar list at $709.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> NO, I would have traded it for the legendary 440 and in his case some carbide chain:msp_smile:


At least you would have found the time to carry it back to a dealer. 

Good to have ya back on the forums man!


----------



## sunfish (Sep 22, 2012)

Got to run guys. Goin to use my POS 562xp today. 

*Dang, I love that saw!* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 22, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Stihl chain is tempered slightly harder and a bit more chromium than others, but it's not that much different.


Except that Stihl chain can't be filed as sharp, because of the same thicker chrome. 

All the differences are small though! :msp_smile:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 22, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> stihl chain, while harder to put and edge on, will hold an edge longer than any husky/oregon chain. oregon chain is soft by comparison, and it is easy to tell when hand fileing it. stihl chain is made by stihl, and is more expensive for a reason, it is a superior chain in every way. so i call b.s., on both of your statements............



No! I was responding to his statement that his Stihl chainsaw goes twice as long without sharpening. Sorry but Stihl chain isn't that much better, and he hasn't even said what kind of chain he is using. So I call BS on you're statement.


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Except that Stihl chain can't be filed as sharp, because of the same thicker chrome.
> 
> All the differences are small though! :msp_smile:



But due to the superior power of all Stihl saws they simply power through this complex issue.....LOL!!!

But seriously I find little difference between Oregon, Carlton and Stihl in the same tooth configuration concerning edge durability....the only difference I find is in the price....at the local Stealership a loop of 20" 3/8 chisel is nearly $10.00 more than the same loop of Carlton or Oregon at other shops in the area........Stihl is good chain...but not that good IMHO!!!


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Except that Stihl chain can't be filed as sharp, because of the same thicker chrome.
> 
> All the differences are small though! :msp_smile:



It's obvious someone needs to give you lessons on how to file a chain. :msp_biggrin: I'll handfile literally several hundred times a cutting season and it's no issue to get the Stihl chain as sharp as Oregon. Both are good chain. I do have to work harder getting the Woodland Pro
(Carlton) as sharp. I do believe most people have an easier time sharpening Oregon, it seems softer to me and is a little easier to work with. It's a close as you've stated, it seems we get a little more chain life out of the Stihl chain, I do like LPX, wish it was just a little harder, due to the fact we're in dirty wood most of the time.


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 22, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> It's obvious someone needs to give you lessons on how to file a chain. :msp_biggrin: I'll handfile literally several hundred times a cutting season and it's no issue to get the Stihl chain as sharp as Oregon. Both are good chain. I do have to work harder getting the Woodland Pro
> (Carlton) as sharp. I do believe most people have an easier time sharpening Oregon, it seems softer to me and is a little easier to work with. It's a close as you've stated, it seems we get a little more chain life out of the Stihl chain, I do like LPX, wish it was just a little harder, due to the fact we're in dirty wood most of the time.



Actually I've found Woodland Pro in 3/8 to be very good wearing chain...surprisingly...though made by Carlton it should not be confused with Carlton branded. Carlton is much closer to Oregon in finish quality. Woodland Pro is very poorly sharpened right out of the box and the first filing is a real struggle, even a new file has a job digging in and also the bits don't have the polished chrome finish of the others...they look more like they were shot peened. But again at 1/2 the price of Stihl....and they do wear very well....


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 22, 2012)

Troll is just wagging the dog.

Back to the regularly scheduled thread!


ALL saws have a wart here and there, we shall see how this issue runs its course eh?


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 22, 2012)

From hardest to softest

Stihl
Woodland Pro
Woodland 
Carlton
Oregon

Granted Stihl wont last twice as long but it does hold a edge better than the other chains I have IMO

I was left several spools here last November and several loops of semi-chisel chain and did alot of play with each brand in four different type of wood 

But I've seen the light and use manly full chisel chain now


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 22, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> It's obvious someone needs to give you lessons on how to file a chain. :msp_biggrin: I'll handfile literally several hundred times a cutting season and it's no issue to get the Stihl chain as sharp as Oregon. Both are good chain. ......


 I agree that both brands make very good chain, that fit slightly different conditions - it is not a big issue, but you never can file or grind a chain sharper than the thickness of the chrome.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 22, 2012)

AJGross said:


> 562xp with 20" bar lists at $749. MS 362 with 20" bar list at $709.



Thank you. Those are the same prices as here, mid Michigan. If a 562xp were a $600 dollar saw I'd probably own one and have my own thread going.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 22, 2012)

I got my 562xp as a gift for taking down a monster cottonwood for my MIL and FIL but i rarely use it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 22, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> Actually I've found Woodland Pro in 3/8 to be very good wearing chain...surprisingly...though made by Carlton it should not be confused with Carlton branded. Carlton is much closer to Oregon in finish quality. Woodland Pro is very poorly sharpened right out of the box and the first filing is a real struggle, even a new file has a job digging in and also the bits don't have the polished chrome finish of the others...they look more like they were shot peened. But again at 1/2 the price of Stihl....and they do wear very well....


Curious - the only WoodlandPRO loop I have so far is 3/8 LoPro, and it's stamped Carlton on the chain. I haven't run it yet.


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 22, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Curious - the only WoodlandPRO loop I have so far is 3/8 LoPro, and it's stamped Carlton on the chain. I haven't run it yet.



I cant speak for the low pro...but the 3/8 chisel is what I was speaking of...is is made by carlton but if you buy a loop of Carlton branded and a loop of Woodland Pro and compare them side by each for fit and finish the difference is easy to see. Again I have had good luck with Woodland Pro 3/8 chisel...just a tad less smooth overall....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 22, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> I cant speak for the low pro...but the 3/8 chisel is what I was speaking of...is is made by carlton but if you buy a loop of Carlton branded and a loop of Woodland Pro and compare them side by each for fit and finish the difference is easy to see. Again I have had good luck with Woodland Pro 3/8 chisel...just a tad less smooth overall....



No wonder it is less smooth - Carlton doesn't make low-vibe chain.


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL there will never be a post that doesn't end up Stihl vs. Husky... hahahaha.... Personally, I use Oregon chain and it rarely dulls cause I run it backwards. Cuts slower but stays duller. er..... uhhhh


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No wonder it is less smooth - Carlton doesn't make low-vibe chain.



LOL...I was not talking of the smoothness of cut but the smoothness of the chrome finish on the less expensive chain. The finish on the bits on the Woodland pro chain is rough compared to the others it has been compared to....Carlton, Oregon and Stihl branded chains.....


----------



## redunshee (Sep 23, 2012)

Goodness gracious. How'd we get so far off topic! From 562 issues to what chain holds its edge more.


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 23, 2012)

Troll does not like any discontent among the troops.


Can we turn this into a 5100 bash somehow?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 23, 2012)

redunshee said:


> Goodness gracious. How'd we get so far off topic! From 562 issues to what chain holds its edge more.



With all the time and energy wasted on this thread somebody could have fixed the saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 23, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> LOL...I was not talking of the smoothness of cut but the smoothness of the chrome finish on the less expensive chain. The finish on the bits on the Woodland pro chain is rough compared to the others it has been compared to....Carlton, Oregon and Stihl branded chains.....



 Well, the finish isn't great on Carlton branded chain either - but I doubt it really matters much. 

The vibe factor likely matters more.


----------



## blackoak (Sep 23, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> stihl chain, while harder to put and edge on, will hold an edge longer than any husky/oregon chain. oregon chain is soft by comparison, and it is easy to tell when hand fileing it. stihl chain is made by stihl, and is more expensive for a reason, it is a superior chain in every way. so i call b.s., on both of your statements............


I always thought the reason it was more expensive was because of the word STIHL stamped into the side plates, everything else is.


----------



## FABTEK (Sep 23, 2012)

I love my 562, and the Oregon chain that I run on it. I, and many others I'm sure, use these threads as a valuable tool for finding information that you won't get from talking to a dealer. Let's keep this on track. :arg:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> With all the time and energy wasted on this thread somebody could have fixed the saw.



Yes, if he cared to take it to somebody, instead of complaing on here - but that may not fit his agenda.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------

